# 1962 Fleet



## CAT341 (Sep 23, 2012)

I bought this frame, fork and chain guard over 1 yr ago, it was just sitting in the shipping box.  I had some spare parts laying around and decided to build this rat rod with my 13 yr old son.  He picked the seat and lucky 7 sprocket/crank we added a MONSTER chair custom fitted from bulk chain from local tractor store.  We added 26 x 2.215 tires to give it that smooth ride (tires are 40+ years old) so I had to warn my son no crazy stunts or the tires may blow!


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 23, 2012)

Cool bike, he should really enjoy it!!!!!!!


----------

